# Tempi di compilazione

## .:[NeMo]:.

In proporzione quanto tempo e' richiesto

ai 3 Stage di Gentoo per essere completati?

In particolare con un PII 350MHz + 256MB RAM

quanto dovro' attendere per ciascuno Stage?

Sono gia' da 6 ore che compila lo Stage1 (sembra arrivato al gcc-java) ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sembra abbastanza normale che sono 6 ore che compila. Per quanto rigurda il tempo che ci metterai dipende se il tuo PC lo lasci compilare anche di notte. Se compila anche di notte penso che in 2 giorni che la dovresti fare.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Sta compilando il KDE da piu' di 12 ore

(sempre PII 350MHz) ne avro' ancora per molto?

----------

## bsolar

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> Sta compilando il KDE da piu' di 12 ore
> 
> (sempre PII 350MHz) ne avro' ancora per molto?

 

Ci mette circa 10h sul mio vecchio pentium3 1GHz 512MB di RAM...

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

C'e' qualche altro pacchetto che impiega piu' tempo

o il KDE e' il piu' grande?

P.S. io da pivello continuo a chiamarli pacchetti ...

non so se e' corretto (vengo da Debian)

----------

## bsolar

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> C'e' qualche altro pacchetto che impiega piu' tempo
> 
> o il KDE e' il piu' grande?
> 
> P.S. io da pivello continuo a chiamarli pacchetti ...
> ...

 

Credo KDE sia il più grande anche se OpenOffice.org è una bella bestia e alla fine può darsi che vinca lui. Senza dubbio uno scontro fra titani...  :Very Happy: 

CMQ pacchetti va benissimo.  :Wink: 

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Dopo che avro' concluso la compilazione del KDE,

1. potro' effettuare l'emerge di altri pacchetti mentre utilizzo normalmente il PC (che so sta compilando Apache e io compilo a mano del codice Java)?

2. ad un futuro emerge del KDE mi tovero' un sistema grafico 'freeze'

   tipo win bloccato finche' non ho finito la nuova compilazione

   oppure non avro' nessun problema e le modifiche saranno effettive al successivo riavvio del server grafico?

----------

## shev

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. potro' effettuare l'emerge di altri pacchetti mentre utilizzo normalmente il PC (che so sta compilando Apache e io compilo a mano del codice Java)?

 

Mi risulta proprio di si. Io lo faccio normalmente su un PIII 450. Certo, rallenta un poco, ma cmq va discretamente.

Per il kde non so, non lo uso.

----------

## maur8

Per essere proprio sicuro io faccio 

```
/etc/init.d/xfs stop
```

 e "spengo xfree" e poi emergo tutto da console framebuffer (CTRL+ALT+F2). Ma forse è un pò da paranoici !   :Razz: 

PS: non dimenticare di fare etc-update se dopo la compilazione dice che ci sono file da aggiornare...

Ciao!

----------

## bsolar

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Per essere proprio sicuro io faccio 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/xfs stop
> ```
> ...

 

Non è assolutamente necessario, non abbiate paura di emergere xfree con xfree che va, KDE da konsole o firebird mentre navigate o robe simili.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sym

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *maur8 wrote:*   Per essere proprio sicuro io faccio 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/xfs stop
> ```
> ...

 

Il nostro caro moderatore ha ragione, questo fine settimana ho aggiornato KDE mentre lo stavo utilizzando. Ciao ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

34 ore e non e' ancora finita :<

pensavo di tornare dall'universita'

e trovare completata la compilazione

aiuto

sta compilando arts manchera' ancora tanto?

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Come fare per vedere quanti pacchetti mancano

prima facevo 

emerge -u pacchetto > file.log

e confrontavo il pacchetto corrente di compilazione, pero' ho dimenticato di farlo ...

PS non c'e' il rischio che la compilazione si blocchi o vada troppo lentamente per qualche zombie in giro?

----------

## maur8

Per vedere quanti pacchetti mancano puoi fare emerge -up world in un altra console.

PS: dicevo appunto che era un pò da maniaco "spegnere" xfree, ma mi da un certo senso di sicurezza...  :Laughing: 

Ciao!!

----------

## bsolar

puoi dare un'occhiata a /var/log/emerge.log per sapere come stanno andando le cose. Io a volte lo tailo in un terminale così ho sempre sott'occhio a che punto è.

----------

